# The Huntsman: Winter's War 4K UHD / Blu-ray Combo Pack Giveaway Contest



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack is pleased to announce a new Giveaway Contest featuring a promotional review copy of The Huntsman: Winter's War (4K UHD/Blu-ray Combo Pack)! Mike Edwards recently reviewed this movie and rewarded it with excellent audio and video ratings. Great to see another DTS:X encoded title hit the streets!*

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of AUGUST 17, 2016) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered! 

The contest runs from August 18, 2016 through 8AM EST August 31, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on August 31, 2016).

Feel free to discuss this contest below!*


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

A few members outside of the US have asked about making some of these contests available to non-US residents... if you live internationally and would like to enter, you can... but you'll need to provide either (1) a US shipping address or (2) make arrangements and pay for a US forwarding shipper. Truly apologize for these requirements...unfortunately, they are policy.


----------



## FulshearBrandon (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm hopeful I will be lucky this time! ?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Todd/HTS! I'm In!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I generally do not enter this type of contest because I have NEVER won even once and gave up a long time ago.

Maybe just maybe my luck has changed. I am feeling it.



.


----------



## Southwest One (Sep 29, 2014)

Liked the movie and the disc review was excellent. One of the better movies that didn't do that well this year.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow...lots of action on this Giveaway! Keep it coming!

Don't forget about the Oppo PM-2 Giveaway (also)! ;-)


----------



## s8830906 (Aug 23, 2016)

*"IN"*

I thought it was a great film. Good visually for sure, and a nice addition to the DTS:X library.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Would love to own the 4K version


.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I was at Best Buy yesterday picking up the new Madden 17 and was tempted to grab this in 4K. Holding off just in case I win. :grin2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Coming down to the final days on this Giveaway... you have until 8AM August 31!

20 Entrants so far... odds are good!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I was at Best Buy yesterday picking up the new Madden 17 and was tempted to grab this in 4K. Holding off just in case I win. :grin2:


You should have gone ahead and bought. I threw my hat into the ring days ago which makes you winning very, very slim :smile:

.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Winner Announcement is up on the homepage!


----------

